# Pulled a muscle doing pull ups (again!!!!!!!!!!)



## Bobby1413

Really ****ed off and fed up.

About 10 weeks back (when I was just getting back into lifting), I pulled muscle doing a pull up. Took about a week to heal fully.

Today was doing weighted pull ups and pulled left shoulder muscle again - exactly the same as last time. Had to leave the gym as the pain was getting worse to the point that I can't move my head downwards without it hurting.

In the gym I did one set of very light wide pull downs just to warm up a bit, then some dynamic stretching (swinging arms about), and some static stretching and hanging from the bar to stretch out.

Did the set, rep 1-5 ok, rep 6 pulled muscle.

I left, went to Boots and bought strong pain killers to help the muscle and the pain (not working atm) and some cold gel.

Anyone experienced this? Really annoyed as I had the next 3 days planned for the gym and now I doubt I'll be able to go.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

you're using to much weight just try decreasing the weight and see if it helps next time


----------



## justin case

it's lack of warm up...do kneeling pull downs with the same hand spacing as you use in the pull ups and pull down some decent weight until you are completely warmed up...

also it could be that your previous injury wasn't completely healed.


----------



## Cronus

Bobby1413 said:


> Really ****ed off and fed up.
> 
> About 10 weeks back (when I was just getting back into lifting), I pulled muscle doing a pull up. Took about a week to heal fully.
> 
> Today was doing weighted pull ups and pulled left shoulder muscle again - exactly the same as last time. Had to leave the gym as the pain was getting worse to the point that I can't move my head downwards without it hurting.
> 
> In the gym I did one set of very light wide pull downs just to warm up a bit, then some dynamic stretching (swinging arms about), and some static stretching and hanging from the bar to stretch out.
> 
> Did the set, rep 1-5 ok, rep 6 pulled muscle.
> 
> I left, went to Boots and bought strong pain killers to help the muscle and the pain (not working atm) and some cold gel.
> 
> Anyone experienced this? Really annoyed as I had the next 3 days planned for the gym and now I doubt I'll be able to go.


Yes mate, happen to me whilst doing neutral pull-ups and then on lat pulldowns. I have a pre-existing injury with my left shoulder that always gives me a bit of trouble, exacerbated further by deadlifts.

It was heart breaking decision to make, as I have always focussed on pull-up variations and really felt it added good thickness and width, but in the end I decided to drop horizontal pulling altogether. Things change and you need to listen and adapt, can't be stubborn or forceful.

It's funny as today I was just considering adding them back in tomorrow but after seeing this thread I will take it as a sign that I should still leave them.


----------



## Gee Kay

i see a lot of people straining/tensing their neck and shoulders whilst doing this, thats how you pull a muscle stay relaxed throughout


----------



## defdaz

This is the problem with body weight exercises. Difficult to warm up properly and if you aren't strong enough can be too heavy to jump straight in to. Better to do pulldowns until you are stronger mate so you can properly pyramid the weight up each set.

I tend to do chins last thing in my back workout now to ensure I'm fully warmed up for them. Sure I can't get many reps but that's all just ego.


----------



## Freeby0

Try rowing a thousand metres or more before doing your workout


----------



## Joshua

When faced with problems like this, my strategy is to drop the weight and work on nailing form. Doing so takes time and should strengthen up any weakspots in the movement with doing high numbers of reps and feeling for any sticking points in the movement.

J


----------



## engllishboy

When you say shoulder, do you mean the trapezius muscle? I only ask because you say you couldn't move your head down before leaving the gym...


----------



## Robbie789

Obviously none of us know how your form is, but it's probably off if you've got an injury.

When doing pulls/chins, don't power yourself up as quick as you can, instead imagine that your elbows are moving down, it will engage your lats more and stop other muscles from being involved. What part of your shoulder is it?


----------

